# some questions about for travel urgent help needed



## mkami4pk (Jun 30, 2012)

i am Greece. 


my friend have immigration in greece and now he have two year sticker in his passport . he has able to travel any Schengen countries like germay . italia spain. etc. 

so question is now he go pakistan . and Then he like to go Germany or Italia. Direct from Pakistan . so tell me he need to come back in Greece and then go Germany or Italia . or he is aligbal to go Germany or Italia from pakistan what is the Rules ( policy ). about this issue. 


and also tell me rules for 5 year residence card holder he go direct any country from Pakistan or first come in Greece and then go other one.

and also tell me any other way. thanks


----------

